# Professional looking choux eclairs? Help needed



## maneeshshar (Apr 13, 2013)

I really love making eclairs but i want them looking more professional. When they puff up in the oven cracks appear and the eclairs are sometimes twisted and less than perfect looking. 

The recipe I use is as follows:

125ml milk

125ml water

60g butter

pinch salt

pich sugar

140g flour

4 large eggs

The choux itself is perfect. it hollows out nicely and is crisp but the finish is what i'm after. I pipe it onto the tray with a basic piping bag where the one cuts the end off and pushes out the paste. I place straight into a hot oven for 30 minutes and that's it. 

Is my recipe at fault for causing the defects in the eclairs appearance or is it the oven temp?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

If you leave the paste too long over heat after adding the flour, it will dry out and the elairs will crack and/or be misshapen


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What type/size piping tip are you using?

mimi


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.thequenelle.com/2011/08/new-eclair.html


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Although I'm not a baker I attempted to make pate choux a couple years ago. I'm not quite sure what your standards are as far as "looking more professional" but I can say that these came out quite well and were the rave for our home guests. If they came out well for me, a non-baker) I can only imagine they would come out much better for someone who knows their stuff.

I used the recipe from this site:

http://pastryfriends.com/

you have to sign up and download it and they send you the PDF file.


----------

